# U91035 Proteus by Wilco



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Gang,

here are a couple of progress shots of my Wilco _*Proteus*_. This one is taking me a while because I guess I'm being overly picky with it!

If anyone else has got some Wilco Proteus pictures, I would love to see them!!!










Here, the interior is about 95% complete although you probably can't see it. The hull (except for the cabin roof) has just been painted. I used Duplicolor primer and paint; they are automotive products. In Canada you can get them at Canadian Tire. The white is Duplicolor Wimbledon White. The stuff dries very fast which really helps keep dust out of the paint finish. It also dries very hard so you can handle the model without inadvertently marring the finish. Although I still tend to be very careful myself. 

By the way, before I started painting, Brent Gair warned me that white could be a difficult color to paint. That turned out to be true! Although in reality, the painting was not actually difficult - but it did take a lot of coats of paint to get good coverage of the grey primer. I found that after each coat, I could always find a spot where the grey was still visible. Hence, multiple coats were needed. But owing to the fact that this automotive paint dries very fast, its actually possible to get a number of coats on in fairly rapid succession, say one every 45 minutes or less.

That picture was taken last week. Since then, I've done the accent painting on the various intakes, footholds and those two rectangular "windows" at the rear of the ship on either side of the vertical fin. I still have to do the square foot treads on the engine nacelles. I've also started the cabin roof. Perhaps I'll have it all finished in a week or so!

Its important to be sure that you wash your model well before painting just to be sure that you have all the mold release off. That stuff may prevent the paint from drying. I washed mine in the kitchen sink with dish detergent and I had no problems at all. For good measure, you can sand it with #400 paper too. Here is a picture of the thing in the sink. 

I was quite amused to find that it floats!!










By the way guys, these photos show the modified cabin roof - the windows are altered to more closely resemble the full scale filming mock-up. If you have the original version of the kit you can get the revised parts from Sarge or Steve Iverson (CultTVMan). The Proteus "refit" package includes the modified cabin roof, navigation bubble housing / ring and the revised Cora Peterson.

Huzz


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

MAN!!! I gotta get a Proteus!


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Awesome Job, keep us posted!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking good! I wish I could get one,that is one of my favorite submarines.


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Hey Dave,

Glad to see you’re making headway. In spite of correctable some flaws, I think this kit is a outstanding value. I highly recommend it.

I thought we might compare some notes.

I found the Proteus pilot's dome to be a bit softly formed, so I ordered a couple different sizes of Plastruct domes to see if I could find something close. From looking at the copious reference pics on Phil Broad’s site, the Plastruct 1-1/4" hemisphere (VHH-40, $1.00) is pretty spot on to the studio Proteus as Sarge has the kit scaled. I sanded down the dome collar both top and bottom to better match the height and shape on the full sized P. I also sanded down the dome just a touch as I thought it was a hair too tall also. Only problem with the new dome is that it can’t use the kit's self center depression, it’ll have to be aligned by eye. 




















Two things I’m wondering if you’ve thought about tackling:

1) The bow below the belt line. The shape is very general, far too shallow, and in some ways doesn’t quite capture the character of the boat in that area. Also the bow vents are pretty much wrong. The shape should be far more oval and prominent. 

2) The prop intakes at the bow planes are too shallow below the belt line.

I don’t find the larger re-sculpting or adding thickness to the prop intakes to be a very big deal, I’ve had to do way worse reworking on far more expensive kits, but I’m having trouble envisioning how to open up the bow vents to the correct shape. Thoughts?

John O.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

In order to open vents to correct shape ...
Have you thought about using a Dremal and "route out" desired shape ??? :thumbsup:


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

In order to open vents to correct shape ...
Have you thought about using a Dremal and "route out" desired shape ??? :thumbsup:
P.S. Where did you get the Proteus again ?


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Yes, but in order to use the dremel in a router set up, I'd need to remove the center ridge to get the dremel router base to sit flush to the hull surface. I may have to remove the ridge anyway to correct the huls shape. Ugh. 

What I've been knocking around was building two mirrored plugs in styrene which would be the new bow vents and I'd generally cut out where the plugs would fit in the hull. I wouldn't have to be as carefull as I would if I were cutting the new vents directly into the hull. I could then position the plugs in place with styrene shims and CA. Finally fill and sand. Sounds like lot of work, but I like that idea better than attempting to get it in on shot, trying to keep the model still and secure will routing an accurate shape.

The kit came from Steve Iverson but you can order it direct from the Sarge at Wilco as well.

John O.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

^^^ Good luck with that.
Please post some progressive pics. if you would  .
Thanks for the link, but I think it might not be the correct one :thumbsup:


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

JGG1701 said:


> Thanks for the link, but I think it might not be the correct one :thumbsup:


 
I think you're right...it takes me to the log-in page for my hotmail account.

'Frets


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Excellent ideas!!!*

John - those are excellent ideas!! If you don't mind, I'll adopt that tip for the plastruct dome right away! In fact, I'm going to call my local hobby shop tomorrow to ask them to order me a couple!

Y'know, I actually spoted those domes a while ago but for some reason I didn't think that they were clear. I must have been having a blonde moment. 

Concerning your other comments!!


The bow. Yup! I sanded mine back below the belt line to sharpen it up as you sugest. There's lots of resin there to alow a fairly radical bit of triming although I was fairly restrained. The bow vents. Yup again! I opted for a fairly minor fix. All I did with my Proteus was to trim the top line of each bow vent so it was parallel with the belt line of the sub. I used a very high-tech method for that - trimming with my X-Acto knife. You know, hold the knife like a pen, position the blade 90 degrees to the edge to be trimmed and move the blade away from you along the edge to be trimmed lightly. Works like a charm to make subtle adjustments!
The prop intakes, or the engine nacelles just behind the diving planes. Yes, they could be a bit deeper on the underside. I decided not to address that although I was really VERY tempted to do the very thing you mention to build up the depth. I was also thinking about opening up the vent openings themselves and installing a grille over the opening. You could simply drill out the openings to deepen them. Again, I took the lazy way out and left them entirely "stock". That may be due to the limited time I get to spend at my Proteus with a two year old running around the house. Its also one of the reasons I bought two of these! And to be frank, it looks okay when painted. 
The shape of the bow vent openings! Well, I had planned to build up the nacelles as you say. Make them hollow, or at least as much as you would need to give the sense of a machine opening. I was planing to fashion a bow vent opening from sheet styrene that would mount vertically on the lower nacelle and give the correct opening shape. You would have to trim back the edge of the existing lower nacelle a bit so the new lower vent opening would line up with the upper opening and still appear to allow those diving planes, if they moved, to have unrestricted range of movement.
If you are really picky, you may have noticed that the Proteus has six ribs in the vertical fin, whereas the model has seven. Oh no! No disaster, this can be easily fixed with a bit of sheet styrene and filler, or you can leave it as is, like I did.
Keep the pics coming. Excelent stuff!!

Huzz


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Dave Hussey said:


> If you are really picky, you may have noticed that the Proteus has six ribs in the vertical fin, whereas the model has seven. Oh no! No disaster, this can be easily fixed with a bit of sheet styrene and filler, or you can leave it as is, like I did.


 Yup, I'll be leaving that one too! Go catch, though. I'm more concerned with the larger "character" stuff.


Had you given any thought to the distinctive interior framework not present on the kit? I'm kinda on the fence about whether to do it or not. I know you should be able to see it through the front windows, but I'm not completely clear where the missing framework should run from and to - if ya know what I'm saying. 


John O.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Yup!

I scratch-built them from 1/8 inch ABS I-Beams that you can get from WWW.Oakridgehobies.com.

Here are some pictures.



















I alos scratch built the handle on the dive chamber door.

There are lots of realy good reference pictures for these over at WWW.Cloudster.com. I used a small drill bit to drill out multiple holes in the I-beams and them used a hobby knife to trim out between them to make the slots in the beams. 

Tip #1
Gary Wheat suggested this one. The vertical fin extends back and interferes with the cabin roof at the snorkel housing. I fixed mine by cutting the end of the fin so it butts against the snorkel housing. Gary had a better idea - cut a notch in the snorkel housing. If you make the notch tight enough it will hold the cabin roof securely in place (great if you are planning to leave the roof removable).

Tip #2
When you have the interior tub in place you may find that the roof does not sit flush on the hull. Trim the high cabin walls at the sides and rear of the cabin until they are flush with the Proteus hull. Also, in the front, the dash tends to hold the windows up away from the bow a bit. Trim those short walls that the dash rests on until the dash sits flush with the bow and no longer lifts the window frame.

Huzz


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Dave, 

That is AWESOME!!!! Okay, you pushed me over the edge. Definately doing th inner framing! Great job.

John O.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

They were actualy not hard to make. Ya gotta love CA glue and accelerator!

I also added some 1/48 ladder on the wall by Cora's station. You can see it in the bottom picture. Its also available from Oakridge Hobbies. Its not exactly like the ladder in the movie, but it will do.

Huzz


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

WOW! I agree, great job with the inner framework. And thanks for the link to the parts!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Forget all that.. let's see the 2 Cora Petersons!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The left one or the right one?:jest: 

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

*Cora and Cora!*

Here ya go!










and:










Huzz


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey there Mr. John O.
Still waiting for that link to be corrected ?
Thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

Ummm ...I gave the only address I have for Bill, what else can I tell ya? As I noted, Steve Iverson sells the kit or you can search for "wilco" on this site and send the Sarge (user name Sgt Wilco) a PM or e-mail through Hobby Talk. That's all's I gots.

John O.


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Okee doke.
Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave,
Was there a reason you didn't use the white Duplicolor primer? I only ask because thats what I planned to primer mine with.....


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Philip - yes, there was a reason! And it is because when I went to the shop to pick up the paint, I didn't see any white primer there! 

Using white primer should be a lot easier. That's because the grey primer is fairly dark so you need a lot of coats of paint so it doesn't show through in spots!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks! I was wondering if there was something I was missing, the white _seemed_ easier, I was delighted to find the white primer for the _Proteus_ and a beat-up Dinky UFO Interceptor I wanna fix up.

I'm struggling with a POS solid resin _Proteus_ first for practice, I figure I can work out the finish on it. It _really_ sucks though, I work on it a few nights, get discouraged, put it away for awhile, then get reinvigorated and try again.

Just to make you appreciate the Wilco kit:


----------



## John O (Mar 8, 2000)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I work on it a few nights, get discouraged, put it away for awhile, then get reinvigorated and try again


And this is different from other models _how?!?!:jest:_


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hmmm - I only see little red x's!!

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Don't know if that helped Dave, I always have trouble using Ofoto links, some people can see them, others can't. If you still can't see them try this link:

http://www.amazon.ofoto.com/BrowsePhotos.jsp?Uc=tkiy0i1.amnk1kp9&Uy=-f7ogpg&Ux=0&collid=832955240205&page=1&sort_order=0

I use Ofoto cause my wife does, what other ways are there to do pictures?


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ha!

Its asking me to join up first! I just upload my photos as 200k or smaller jpeg files directly to the hobbytalk Photo Album.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Hey, that worked good! I changed 'em.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Hi Philip - I can see them!

Well, it is a Proteus so it can't be all bad now can it?! Y'know, once you clean it up and paint it I bet you'll be surprised at how much improved it will be.

Where did you get that model if I may ask? It looks like its been banged around a bit. How big is it? The Wilco is almost a foot from stem to stern.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

It's about 8 1/2" long and is frequently for sale on Ebay, it's made by Delux Models. It's horribly cast, it's not banged up, there's just not much of the original surface left that hasn't been filled or reshaped with Zap-A-Gap, Bondo, or squadron putty, it had horrible voids and air bubble pitting and was very soft, especially at the jet exhaust. It's actually much smoother and accurately shaped now than it used to be, but still has a way to go. I wouldn't recommend this kit, I bought it before Sarge released the Wilco kit.


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

That looks like a resin recast of the old Lunar Models vacuform kit. Buy the Wilco version!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

What is going on with the picture links? I can only see red X's for everyone's pics in this thread now.

Huzz


----------



## Tman123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Okay guys...I love your ideas. I'll post some pics of what I've got done so far tomorrow. Thanks Dave, for mentioning the idea of the snorkel housing notch. Don't forget to drill holes (while the roof is in the correct postion on the hull) thru the roof and hull and use plastic (or whatever suitable material) as pins to secure in place. That gives a wonderful secure fit. As for the bow intakes, I using a dremel to get them more true to shape. Engine intakes, I used the dremel as well. I have the hand-held model. 

Cheers everyone,
Gary Wheat


----------



## Tman123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Hey PhillipMarlow, 

I have the same kit. After I get doen fixing it up, I'll post pics of it completed. It is the same one that LM based there 8" resin kit on. I didn't get mine on eBay, I got mine at the hobby shop when it was still in production. 

Gary


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> That looks like a resin recast of the old Lunar Models vacuform kit. Buy the Wilco version!


For the record, the recast pictured was made from a Proteus kit that was originally produced back in the 70's by a small outfit called SFMA, and should NOT be confused with the larger, more accurate Proteus offered by Lunar Models.

In addition to the Proteus, SFMA produced small models of the Martian War Machine, the Jupiter 2, the Dark Star, Klaatu's saucer, the saucer from "This Island Earth", the "Planet of the Apes" ship, and a few others.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

A few years ago Fine Scale Modeler did an article where they took a Lunar resin Proteus and built a very nice miniaturizer base for it. I had a copy of that issue but I just can't find it now anywhere in the house. 

To get to the point though, as I recall the Proteus in that article seemed to be more accurate than the one in Philip's pictures so I think that Carson is correct. Now, I don't suppose one of you Proteus fans could scan a copy of that FSM article for me?

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> I don't suppose one of you Proteus fans could scan a copy of that FSM article for me?


Dave:

I believe I've got that issue stashed away somewhere; if I can dig it up I'd be more than happy to forward a scan to you. By the way, your Wilco Proteus is coming together nicely. Keep us posted!


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

Lunar put out a smaller vacuform version of the Proteus before their 16" version; they later made a resin version that included the landing legs and a diver figure. I bought the vacuform kit from them around 1982 I think. Far less accurate than their larger kit.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks Carson!

My progress on my Proteus has slowed a bit recently. I blame it on the tons of snow we had here last week. Two feet on Saturday Jan 24, one foot on Sunday and then another foot the following Thursday. Each time it rained right after it snowed to make the snow darn good and heavy. Then it turned cold again so the wet snow started to freeze up into mountains of ice. I bought one of Sears' bigger snowblowers three years ago (11 horsepower, 30 inch wide cut) and I still had a ton of work to clear it all up.

But I'll post some Proteus pics as soon as get some more stuff done. As long as it doesn't snow.....................!!

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

jbond said:


> Lunar put out a smaller vacuform version of the Proteus before their 16" version; they later made a resin version that included the landing legs and a diver figure.


The "smaller vacuform version" you refer to and the SFMA kit are one in the same; Lunar simply acquired the molds from the original manufacturer (if I'm not mistaken a couple of the SFMA people later went to work for Mike Evans when he started Lunar). The addition of landing legs and diver was Lunar's contribution.


----------



## Tman123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Welp, here's my Wilco Proteus coming along nicely. Lots of work to do yet. Sorry for low quality pics...cheapie digital camera.

Gary

BTW...how do y'all get your large pics uploaded with only a 48kb size restriction?


----------



## Tman123 (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow...I had no idea I was gonna only be able to post thumbnails!!!! What is up with that?


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Maybe those are post miniaturization pix...


----------



## Tholian (Oct 3, 2004)

Tman123 said:


> Wow...I had no idea I was gonna only be able to post thumbnails!!!! What is up with that?


You do know how to add images through your own personal Website right?

That is if you have a web site.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

GARY - what you do is upload them to the Hobbytalk Photo Album. There are a few steps, but its really pretty easy once you do it a couple of times. Each file you upload must not be bigger than 200K. Here is how you do it.


Click the *Photo Album* link in the upper right corner here on HobbyTalk.
Log in, if the system prompts you to.
Select the *Upload Photos* button. If it isn't there, you haven't logged in!
On the *Upload Photos* page you will see a pull down for "*Photos by Subject*". Select "*Photos by Subject - models*". Otherwise, Hankster will move your pictures and they will disappear from your post here.
You will see three slots with a "*Browse*" button. Use them to select up to three images on your local hard drive to upload. 
Hit the *Upload/Submit* button. 
I think after that the thing prompts you to process the image. Do that.
After that, you should see your pictures as thumbnails.
Click on the thumbnail to see the "big picture".
Below the thumbnail you will see a line entitled *UBB code*. You will see a link or path between two codes. Sorta like [img] [url="http://hobbytalk/computerjargon/gary'****.jpg"]http://hobbytalk/computerjargon/gary'****.jpg[/url] [img] Copy everything but the [img] bits at the ends.
[*]Go into your post. 
[*]Click the little yellow postcard icon for "I[b]nsert Image[/b]". Its the one just below the Paste Button. A box will appear.
[*]Paste in there the link that you copied above.
[*]Your picture should appear right in the post.
[*]Put feet up and drink beer.
[/list]Huzz


----------



## Thom S. (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks Dave! I've added those instructions to the forum rules and guidelines thread.


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Carson Dyle said:


> Dave:
> 
> I believe I've got that issue stashed away somewhere; if I can dig it up I'd be more than happy to forward a scan to you. By the way, your Wilco Proteus is coming together nicely. Keep us posted!


I'd be interested in a scan of it as well, if not too much trouble, Carson!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Philip - 

I think my copy disappeared during one of the wife's well-intentioned spring cleaning efforts, along with another copy of FSM that had a real nice article about accurizing the AMT Galileo 7 kit.  If Carson is able to locate his copy of the Proteus article and provide a scan I'd be happy to forward it to ya.

Huzz


----------



## PhilipMarlowe (Jan 23, 2004)

Dave Hussey said:


> Philip -
> 
> I think my copy disappeared during one of the wife's well-intentioned spring cleaning efforts, along with another copy of FSM that had a real nice article about accurizing the AMT Galileo 7 kit.  If Carson is able to locate his copy of the Proteus article and provide a scan I'd be happy to forward it to ya.
> 
> Huzz


I too have a wife that frequently "reorganizes" and spring cleans(in fact I had the same FSM _Galileo_ issue, that was a beauty!) and I can never find anything after she does, which leads to some awkward exchanges:

"Honey, you know where my little Proteus is?

_"Is that one of the "Star Trek" ships?"_(My wife fell in love with TNG on DVD, and has no use or comphrehension of anything science fiction that isn't TNG)

"No honey, it's the little white model I've been fiddling with, from the movie with Raquel Welch"

_"Is that stupid movie where the alien was a beachball with rubber feet?_

"No honey, that was "Dark Star", this is a submarine, the one they shrunk and injected into the guy. The models white and about the same size though"

_"Oh, you mean that really old movie where they went to fix the scientist brain?_

"Yes! That's the one, I had it all together in a shoebox..."

_"I haven't seen it............... you might check in the storeroom, the back of the kids closet, on the shelves of the laundry room, or in the spare bathroom, that's where I usually put your stuff when company comes.._

"Uhh, OK. What about the my weathering powder set?

_"Are those the things that look like sponges, or those emory board thingies?"_

"Never mind, sweetey, thanks for the help"

I have some screen grabs of the interior and exterior I'd be happy to share too, but I don't think you or Carson would find any surprises not available on other sites.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Cool! Sure - send me what you have!! If you send me a PM with your email address I can send you a copy of the General Electric TV ad that features some scenes from Fantastic Voyage. Its quite a hoot!!

Huzz


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

PhilipMarlowe said:


> I too have a wife that frequently "reorganizes" and spring cleans...


I think our wives must be in cahoots; I can't find the aforementioned FSM issue anywhere. Curses!


----------



## RJSand (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Guys:
I'm new to the forum but have been building since before Noah built the ark
Does anyone know if Wilco will ever produce that nice Proteus kit again?
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

I don't think we'll be seeing the Wilco again, but there is another 1/48 Proteus in the works: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296750


----------



## RJSand (Jul 21, 2010)

fire91bird said:


> I don't think we'll be seeing the Wilco again, but there is another 1/48 Proteus in the works: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=296750


Thank you. I appreciate the info.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

*Zombie Thread!*










Welcome to HobbyTalk, Rob!

Unlike the Wilco kit, Crow's Nest Models’ 1/48 _Proteus_ will be accurate! Hyper-accurate, if Drewid's 1/72 scale resin kit of that subject (which unfortunately proved impractical for production) is any indication.


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

You beat me to it, Scotpens


----------

